# Das Pfingstsonntag Experiment........



## Coffee (19. April 2005)

Hallo Mitbiker,

wieder einmal beschäftigt mich eine idee. Die letzte "Falkentour" hat ja bis auf das schlusswetter funktioniert. und deshalb möchte ich eine weitere Tour mit euch planen ;-)

Da wir nun auch inzwischen Bahn erfahren sind, und einen Rückweg mit dieser nicht scheuen, waage ich eine neue Variante ;-)

Man könnte den Thread titel deshalb auch "soweit die beine treten" nennen  

folgende idee:

wir fahren morgens um 9 Uhr los und setzen uns als Ziel einfach zu fahren wohin uns der weg führt. Anreiz ist es, möglichst viele Km zu schaffen. Deshalb sollte das gelände auch eher flach sein. in frage käme daher Start am Main-Donau-Kanal. entweder richtung Würzburg oder eben die andere richtung regensburg.

das ganze soll ein geselliger tagesausflug werden, mit kleineren pausen und viel geselligkeit. einfach mal fahren mit unbestimmten ziel. und irgendwann schnappen wir uns nen dampfer oder zug und lassen uns wieder richtung heimat mit maschinenkraft bringen ;-)

also wer hat lust?


grüße coffee


----------



## Deer_KB1 (19. April 2005)

Hi Coffee,
da würde ich an Eurer Stelle lieber Richtung Regensburg fahren. Kanal und Altmühl bis Kehlheim und dann an der Donau bis Regensburg. Sind ca. 140 flache Km. Das kann man locker bis Straubing verlängern und kommt dann auf ca. 200 Km. Das ist alles flach und auch am Stück machbar. 
Richtung Norden geht es ja gut bis Bamberg und danach bis Schweinfurt am Main. Nette Einkehr im Mahr Bräu in Bamberg aber der Hafen muss etwas unschön umfahren werden. 

Wenn IHr Euch 2 Tage nehmt könnte man auch über Hersbruck, Bayreuth nach Kulmbach und am nächsten Tag über Lichtenfels Bamberg nach Nürnberg. 
Dort kann man recht viel flach radln und auch kleinere Wege am Main bzw. später den Kanal benutzen. Mal schaun ob meine bessere Hälfte Pfingsten arbeiten muss oder nicht. Sonst kommen wir vielleicht mit.

Viel Spass beim planen.
Deer_KB1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mox (19. April 2005)

200 km ?????   n bisl mehr wäre schon besser oder 

naja, wenn sone lange Strecke angesetzt wird klink ich mich denke ich aus, das ist n bisl zu viel (v.a. mit nem 13kg Hardtail  ) wenn jetzt allerdings ne etwas kürzere Strecke gefahren wird wäre ich schon dabei. Heißt das, dass wir dann nur am Kanal fahren werden?


----------



## blacksurf (19. April 2005)

hi mox
jepp am kanal entlang (ich plädiere auch für Richtung Wien)
ist landschaftlich schöner.
Und du schaffst das locker mitzufahren 
Ach ja bin auch dabei


----------



## karstenenh (19. April 2005)

Als alter Dillbergfan schlage ich gerne den alten Kanal bis kurz hinter Pfeifferhütte vor. Danach ca 2,5 km durch den Wald und Straße über Grub bis auf den Dillberg. Zwischen Grub und Großvoggenhof können wir dann mal locker laufen lassen und uns an einem 60 bis 80 km/h Fahrtwind kühlen. Vom Dillberg aus führt ein 7,5 km langer Wanderweg mit diversen Traileinlagen durch einen auch am WE eher einsamen Wald. Am letzten Samstag sind mir auf diesen 7,5 km runter und wieder rauf ein Biker und zwei Spaziergänger begegnet. Bis auf 3 kleine Stücke mit einer Gesamtlänge von 1,2 km geht es nur bergab mit richtig kernigen downhills bis an den alten Kanal in Neumarkt, dem wir dann locker weiter folgen können. Bis Mühlhausen gibt es keine einzige Schleuse, also alles ganz flach. Wenn wir dann immer noch Puste und Lust haben, können wir weiter gen Süden tingeln. Nette Einkehrmöglichkeiten säumen von Nürnberg an den Weg, der nächste Bahnhof ist schätzungweise nie weiter als 10 bis 15 km entfernt und die gesamte Strecke besticht durch wirklich schöne und abwechslungreiche Landschaft. Auch die Aussicht auf dem Dillberg ist nicht zu verachten. Wir können auch irgendwo südlich von Neumarkt zum neuen Kanal wechseln, und an dem soweit Richtung Nürnberg zurück radeln, wie wir Lust haben. Je weiter wir kommen, desto kürzer die Bahnfahrt. Ich kenn mich am neuen Kanal allerdings noch nicht aus. 

Wie wär das?

Karsten (HULK)


----------



## showman (19. April 2005)

Also mehr als 80 bis max. 100 Km fahr ich auf keinen Fall. Und einfach drauflosfahren reitzt mich auch nicht. Ich brauch ein Ziel. Bei Showgirl is eh bei max. 70 Km sense (und mehr bräucht ich auch nicht) und dann muß es aber auch flach sein. Außerdem halte ich nix vom am Kanal entlang fahren. Das is für mich nicht Mountainbiken. Da klinke ich mich auch mal aus. Muß eh mal wieder richtig ins Gelände. Mit Hulk`s Vorschlag könnt ich mich ja grad noch anfreunden aber auch nur vollgefedert, d.h. nur wenn das Scott einsatzbereit ist.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Deer_KB1 (19. April 2005)

Hi,
ich wollte bestimmt nicht Eure Radlrunde sprengen. Ich las bei coffee nur "Soviele kilometer wie möglich.". Die Vorschläge sollten keinen von Euch abhalten zu radln. Was sehr schön ist und etwas kürzer ist wäre Karstens Variante bis Neumarkt und dann ab Deining durch das schöne Tal der Schwarzen Laaber nach Regensburg. also nichts für ungut.
/Deer_KB1


----------



## Coffee (20. April 2005)

> Kanal und Altmühl bis Kehlheim und dann an der Donau bis Regensburg. Sind ca. 140 flache Km. Das kann man locker bis Straubing verlängern und kommt dann auf ca. 200 Km. Das ist alles flach und auch am Stück machbar.



@ deer,

vielen dank für die tipps. jepp richtung regensburg ist wohl besser. habe mal auf der karte nachgesehen ;-))

@ showi, wieso kein ziel? ziel ist doch eben einfach mal viele km mit dem mtb zu schaffen. ich finde das ist durchaus ein reiz. mit am "alten" kanal beginnen udn die tour wie Deer sie beschreiben hat, wird es sicher auch nicht langweilig.

@ karten, wieviele km wären es denn dann bei dir? ist ja dann eher eine "rundtour"? wie du sie eben immer fährst oder? und ziel ja auch ein anderes?

@ alle, ich habe ja hier rein geschreiben um überhaupt mal ein feedback zu bekommen. die idee kam mir eben mal in den sinn. im wald fahren wir ja meistens, aber mal richtig km sammeln eher weniger ;-) also kommt schon, rappelt euch mal auf, für den rest des jahres geht es dann nur noch in den wald *gg*

grüße coffee


----------



## Deer_KB1 (20. April 2005)

Moin Coffee,
Ihr solltet aber beachten, das Pfingstsonntag wenn das Wetter passt am Alten Kanal die Hölle los ist. Auch der neue wird recht voll sein. Und wenn es der Fall ist plant genug Zeit für die Zugfahrt von Regensburg ein. Dort müssen hin und wieder Radler draussen bleiben weil die Züge überfüllt sind.
/Deer_KB1


----------



## blacksurf (20. April 2005)

@kBI
wir wollen ja früh starten
denke dann geht das schon.
Über den alten Kanal zu fahren finde ich gut.
Also meine Eltern (beide schon in Rente)
sind bis Wien am Kanal entlang gefahren mit den Trecking-Rädern
jeden Tag 100 Kilometer mit Gepäck also müssten wir ja einiges an Kilometern sammeln können


----------



## Coffee (20. April 2005)

Deer_KB1 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Coffee,
> Ihr solltet aber beachten, das Pfingstsonntag wenn das Wetter passt am Alten Kanal die Hölle los ist. Auch der neue wird recht voll sein. Und wenn es der Fall ist plant genug Zeit für die Zugfahrt von Regensburg ein. Dort müssen hin und wieder Radler draussen bleiben weil die Züge überfüllt sind.
> /Deer_KB1




hi,

jepp i now. aber da wir a) früh starten wollen, b) pfingesten heuer recht früh ist und viele im süden urlaub, habe ich da nicht die rießen bedenken. und wanderer oder fußgänger hat man an solchen wochenenden immer, egal wo man fährt.

grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (20. April 2005)

Da muß ich dann leider passen, bin Pfingsten in Österreich am Aachensee, so wie es aussieht!

Ein andermal wieder!

Ciao


----------



## showman (20. April 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ showi, wieso kein ziel? ziel ist doch eben einfach mal viele km mit dem mtb zu schaffen. ich finde das ist durchaus ein reiz.


Das hat für mich keinen Reiz. Und ich denke auch das an Pfingsten die Züge voll sind und wie Deer_KB1 schon gesagt hat wird`s am Kanal (egal welchen) auch voll sein und auf slalomfahren um bewegliche Hindernisse hab ich echt null Bock. Aber ich muß ja auch nicht überall dabei sein. Das schafft ihr auch mal ohne mich. Muß jetzt mal die Tour in der Fränkischen fertig machen.

Gruß Showman


----------



## karstenenh (21. April 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ Karsten, wieviele km wären es denn dann bei dir? ist ja dann eher eine "rundtour"? wie du sie eben immer fährst oder? und ziel ja auch ein anderes?



Rundtour wird es nur, wenn wir kurz vor Berching vom alten zum neuen Kanal wechseln und dann wieder Richtung N radeln. Wie lang die Strecke am neuen Kanal genau ist, weiß ich leider nicht. Von der Eibacher Schleuse über den Dillberg bis Neumarkt sind knapp 50km, von Neumarkt über Mühlhausen bis Berching am alten Kanal entlang noch einmal gute 20. Ich schätze also, wenn wir wirklich bei Berching kehrt machen und am neuen Kanal über Schwabach wieder zurück fahren, kämen wir auf etwa 140 km. 

Alternative wär, wie schon von KB1 vorgeschlagen, über Berching oder Deining durchs Laabertal bis nach Regensburg und dann mit dem Zug zurück. Sind schätzungsweise 120 bis 130 km. Oder aber, den Kanälen (alt und neu ab Berching) bis nach Kehlheim folgen, ein kurzes Stück an der Donau flußaufwärts entlang, und in Weltenburg das gute Klosterbier genießen. Assam Doppelbock, da kommt doch Freude auf   Weiß nur nicht, ob wie man von dort mit dem Zug zurückkommt.   

Oder wir lassens ab Neumarkt wirklich frei laufen und entscheiden uns von da spontan. Südlich von Neumarkt ist für mich auch alles Neuland, bis auf die Strecke am alten Kanal bis Mühlhausen. Die bin ich aber auch erst einmal gefahren und das ist schon ein paar Jährchen her. 

Also, weitere (Verbesserungs-)Vorschläge sind willkommen. Wer war schon mal in Weltenburg? Bin da einmal von Kehlheim in nem kleinen "Taxi"-Motorboot hingeschippert. War sehr schön und ist auf jeden Fall ein interessantes Gemäuer und ein schönes Plätzchen, direkt an der Donau.


----------



## fritzn (21. April 2005)

Hi alle,

im Kloster Weltenburg war ich schon mal mit dem Rad, allerdings von Hof aus und in mehreren Tagesetappen. Ist ein nettes ZIEL per Definition, denn danach würde ich nicht mehr fahren dürfen  
Naja, im Ernst: Ist die älteste Brauerei Deutschlands, malerischer Biergarten und die Donau ist dort auch sehr ruhig, so dass wir uns damals  nicht zu schade waren, mal schnell reinzuspringen.

In der Nähe ist noch die Walhalla, der Berg ist nicht von schlechten Eltern - empfiehlt sich stark für die Bergwertung!

Ob´s bei mir Pfingsten geht, muss ich noch sehen, aber die Woche vorher weiss ich´s.

Ein bisschen Grün werden wir schon unterwegs kriegen, denke ich. Aber Kilometer fressen ist an sich schon eine gute Idee, hinsichtlich AlpX und Pedalieren und so, da hab ich einigen Trainigsbedarf in der Langstrecke.

Grüße,
Fritz


----------



## karstenenh (22. April 2005)

fritzn schrieb:
			
		

> In der Nähe ist noch die Walhalla, der Berg ist nicht von schlechten Eltern - empfiehlt sich stark für die Bergwertung!


 
Den Berg müssen wir uns dann aber geben, bevor wir uns dem Genuß der Früchte traditionell mönchischen Schaffens hingeben ...


----------



## Deer_KB1 (22. April 2005)

Moin,
vom Kloster Weltenburg sind es nur 10 Km bis nach Abensberg und von dort geht es mit dem Zug nach Regensburg und dann Heim. Ist ne sehr schöne Gegend und von Kehlheim hoch zur Befreiungshalle (Walhalla liegt 20 km östlich von Regensburg, meintest du nicht oder?) und dann übern Berg nach Weltenburg ist sehr schön. Allerdings ist Weltenburg recht voll an Feiertagen. Kurz nach Abensberg und mit dem Zug Heim sollten ca. 130 Km sein. 
/Deer_KB1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (22. April 2005)

karstenenh schrieb:
			
		

> Den Berg müssen wir uns dann aber geben, bevor wir uns dem Genuß der Früchte traditionell mönchischen Schaffens hingeben ...




Berge?
Kloster Weltburg als Ziel ihr träumt alle 
zurück zu Topic  *wir fahren soweit die Beine tragen - flach  
eine feine Ausdauereinheit

sehr amüsant wie ihr alle rechnet und kilometer zählt


----------



## Coffee (22. April 2005)

wobei das ein oder andere gerstengebräu unterwegs natürlich willkommen ist ;-))

eines ist eh klar, sowas findet nur bei schönem wetter statt. alles andere ist nix. ich werde mal nochmal karte studieren, was es unterwegs so bei flachem zu gucken gibt ;-)


coffee


----------



## Dolomo (22. April 2005)

Hi an alle,

dem Showman hab ich auch ein ganz nette alternative geschickt. Vielleicht ist das ja auch mal was für euch. Hoffe es gefällt.

Grüße
Dolomo


----------



## Coffee (10. Mai 2005)

hallo,

pfingsten rückt näher, und damit auch der sonntag des experiments. wer ist nun alles dabei?

- blacksurf
- mox
- ich

noch wer?


grüße coffee


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (10. Mai 2005)

wie hab ich gelesen man kann von Erl am Kanal bis nach Regensburg und womöglich bis nach Deggendorf fahren??? 

Ist ja super dann kann ich ja mitm Bike in den Bikepark fahren


----------



## karstenenh (11. Mai 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> pfingsten rückt näher, und damit auch der sonntag des experiments. wer ist nun alles dabei?
> 
> ...



- Hulk

und Hulk fährt über den Dillberg. Ich führ euch da auch gern, aber wenn die Mehrheit lieber auf Kanal-level bleiben will, dann treffen wir uns halt in Neumarkt wieder, um dann gemeinsam Richtung Weltenburg zu radeln. Ich sage nicht, *bis* nach Weltenburg. Aber 15 km vorher umkehren oder aufhören und den nächsten Bahnhof ansteuern muß ja auch nicht sein ... Schaun mer mal


----------



## Coffee (11. Mai 2005)

karstenenh schrieb:
			
		

> - Hulk
> 
> und Hulk fährt über den Dillberg. Ich führ euch da auch gern, aber wenn die Mehrheit lieber auf Kanal-level bleiben will, dann treffen wir uns halt in Neumarkt wieder, um dann gemeinsam Richtung Weltenburg zu radeln. Ich sage nicht, *bis* nach Weltenburg. Aber 15 km vorher umkehren oder aufhören und den nächsten Bahnhof ansteuern muß ja auch nicht sein ... Schaun mer mal




wir haben ja kommunikationsmittel dabei. sind also erreichbar ;-)

grüße coffee


----------



## blacksurf (11. Mai 2005)

*freu mich schon* 
 
endlich mal frei!


----------



## mox (11. Mai 2005)

endlich Ferien 

hoffentlich krieg ich meine Teile diese Woche noch!!!!


----------



## Coffee (11. Mai 2005)

mox schrieb:
			
		

> endlich Ferien
> 
> hoffentlich krieg ich meine Teile diese Woche noch!!!!




keine sorge, wenn nciht bekommen wir dich auch durch den tag ;-)


grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deer_KB1 (12. Mai 2005)

Hoffentlich bekommt Ihr keine nassen Füsse. Das Wetter entwickelt sich ja schon wieder prächtig.
/Deer_KB1


----------



## Coffee (12. Mai 2005)

*gG* wir sind noch guter dinge ;-)) mit dem wetter

grüße coffee


----------



## sketcher (13. Mai 2005)

Das Wetter wird bestimmt gut. Viel Spaß, und macht ein paar Fotos!
(damit alle was von haben )

sketcher


----------



## Coffee (13. Mai 2005)

sketcher schrieb:
			
		

> Das Wetter wird bestimmt gut. Viel Spaß, und macht ein paar Fotos!
> (damit alle was von haben )
> 
> sketcher




klar, bericht + fotos werden folgen, ehrensache, wo natürlich in meiner neuen zweitheimat BERLINFORUM ;-))

grüße coffee


----------



## karstenenh (14. Mai 2005)

Hab gerade mal die Deutsche Bahn befragt. Man kann in 1:37 h von Kelheim-Saal nach Nürnberg zurückfahren. 16:48 Uhr oder 18:48 Uhr sind günstige Verbindungen. Kelheim-Saal ist drei Rahmenlängen vom Kloster Weltenburg entfernt. Also mich ziehts mächtig dahin. Schaun mer mol wie weit mer kum


----------



## Coffee (14. Mai 2005)

ok, danke karsten für den hinweis ;-) notierst du dir die zeiten?

grüße coffee


----------



## karstenenh (14. Mai 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ok, danke karsten für den hinweis ;-) notierst du dir die



Notiert    

Fahren wir bei jedem Wetter  , oder halten wir uns die Weicheieroption offen?   

Weiter oben hast Du ja mal geschrieben:


			
				Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> eines ist eh klar, sowas findet nur bei schönem wetter statt


Hm, wenn es nur so tröpfelt wie heute, ist das Wetter zwar nicht schön im herkömmlichen Sinn, aber für uns vielleicht doch schön, im Sinne von schön leer und freier Fahrt?


----------



## blacksurf (14. Mai 2005)

karstenenh schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, wenn es nur so tröpfelt wie heute, ist das Wetter zwar nicht schön im herkömmlichen Sinn, aber für uns vielleicht doch schön, im Sinne von schön leer und freier Fahrt?




jepp leichte Schauer machen nix, bei Dauerregen nein danke!


----------



## Coffee (14. Mai 2005)

karstenenh schrieb:
			
		

> Notiert
> 
> Fahren wir bei jedem Wetter  , oder halten wir uns die Weicheieroption offen?
> 
> ...



hi,

wenn das wetter so ist wie heute, fahren wir auf jeden fall ;-)

grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mox (14. Mai 2005)

Das hast du aber vor dem starken Schauer (bei uns um ca. 18-18:30Uhr) geschrieben. Ich hoffe mal, dass es net so regnet, will schließlich mein Kurzes Trikot anziehen


----------



## fritzn (18. Mai 2005)

Und, wie war´s denn nu? Ohne mich?


----------



## Coffee (18. Mai 2005)

fritzn schrieb:
			
		

> Und, wie war´s denn nu? Ohne mich?




ja vermisst haben wir dich shcon, vorallem an der windkannte am rückweg. udn so ein grünes kitekat, hätte sicher auch den mox schneller wiederbelebt   also das nächste mal, wieder mitfahren bitte ;-9


coffee


----------



## fritzn (18. Mai 2005)

Wegen Windschutz, aha. Is klar.   

Ich will aber mal Fakten lesen: wieviel km habt ihr geschafft?


----------



## mox (18. Mai 2005)

Haben alle zwischen 100 und 110 km zusammengebracht


----------



## karstenenh (18. Mai 2005)

mox schrieb:
			
		

> Haben alle zwischen 100 und 110 km zusammengebracht


Das ist ja der Wermutstropfen an der Geschichte, daß es nämlich letztlich doch bis Weltenburg gereicht hätte. Das wären ca 15 km mehr gewesen. Bei mir waren es insgesamt 94 km, mox und blacksurf haben mehr, weil sie aus Fürth per bike zum Treffpunkt gekommen sind. 

Um 9:15 ging es los. Das Wetter war prima, außer uns hat sich kaum jemand vor die Haustür getraut. So leer habe ich die Kanalwege selten gesehen. Kurz hinter Pfeifferhütte, so nach ca 30 km, bin ich rechts abgebogen, um kurz über den Dillberg zu segeln. Es hat dann zwar angefangen zu regnen, aber es war trotzdem klasse. Eine ganz prima Stimmung oben unter den wilden Wolken. Coffee, blacksurf und mox hielten derweil radelnder Weise weiter den Kanal in Schach und wir trafen uns in Neumarkt wieder. Nachdem die Mädels in Neumarkt ihre Regensachen ausgepackt und angezogen hatten wurde das Wetter auch wieder besser   Bisweilen gab sogar die Sonne kurze Stelldicheins. Bis Mühlhausen war denn soweit auch alles easy, aber ab da machten sich denn doch die bis dahin 70 zusammengeradelten Kilometers bemerkbar. Mox half denn noch nicht einmal mein Zaubertrank, so daß wir in Berching eine Einkehrmöglichkeit suchten und fanden. Beim Essen haben wir dann sämtliche Karten hin- und hergedreht, aber es waren und blieben immer noch gut 40 km bis Weltenburg. Allerdings gibt es in Berching und den Ortschaften in der näheren Umgebung, also maximal 10 km entfernt, keine Bahnhöfe, so daß die Alternative radeln oder Busfahren war. So entschieden wir dann, schlicht am neuen Kanal nach Hilpoltstein zu düsen, um uns dort von der Deutschen Bahn nach Hause befördern zu lassen. Aus den vermuteten knapp 20 km von Berching nach Hilpoltstein wurden dann 25 km, womit noch 15 km bis Weltenburg gefehlt hätten.   Da ich mich aber beim Essen schon mit einem Weltenburger Bier getröstet hatte, konnte ich diese "Zielverfehlung" irgendwie doch verkraften. 

Irgendwie reizt es mich ja doch, Weltenburg noch einmal in Angriff zu nehmen. Mal sehen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzn (19. Mai 2005)

Hey ist ja ordentlich, 100 geknackt! Super!
Bei Gelegenheit kuck ich mir das nochmal auf der Karte an.

Wurden etwa auch keine Fotos gemacht? ...

@karsten: wenigstens wart ihr nicht in weltenburg, das hätte mcih jetzt schon stark geärgert 
aber: lass uns da noch hin fahren noch diesen sommer , das muss gemacht werden
Haste Lust auf Nachholen? Ich wär dabei.

P.S. Sommer ist gut  

Grüße, Fritz


----------



## karstenenh (19. Mai 2005)

fritzn schrieb:
			
		

> Wurden etwa auch keine Fotos gemacht? ...



Doch, schon, aber irgendwie noch nicht veröffentlich. Hier aber schon mal was zum Schnuppern, blacksurfs stillschweigendes Einverständnis vorausgesetzt:

Der alte Kanal zeigte sich von seinen schönsten Seiten






Und die Stimmung nach gut 80km am neuen Kanal war auch nicht schlecht







			
				fritzn schrieb:
			
		

> @karsten: wenigstens wart ihr nicht in weltenburg, das hätte mcih jetzt schon stark geärgert


Und mich erst   




			
				fritzn schrieb:
			
		

> aber: lass uns da noch hin fahren noch diesen sommer , das muss gemacht werden
> Haste Lust auf Nachholen? Ich wär dabei.


Schon, dann aber mit ein bisserl mehr Höhenmetern. Zum Beispiel mit Glasersberg, Wernloch und Dillberg, und, wenn die Kondition noch reicht, auch noch das "Hügelchen", auf dem die Befreiungshalle schwankt.
Bin allerdings am überlegen, ob man das bei besserem Wetter nicht doch lieber in der Woche macht. Am Freitag zum Beispiel, damit man am Samstag dann ausschlafen und abhängen kann. Ist sicher besser als Samstag, da könnte es dann nämlich wirklich eng und voll sein, am Kanal sowie auch im Weltenburger Kloster.

Sommer soll es ja jetzt doch noch werden, gerade, nachdem ich gestern das Heizen wieder angefangen habe ...


----------



## Coffee (19. Mai 2005)

aber nicht ohne mutti ;-) ich bin dabei. warten wir mal auf stabileres wetter ;-)


bilder und bericht im berlin- lokalforum


coffee


----------

